# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  اخواني الكرام اقدم بين ايديكم برنامج يحتوي لحلول مشاكل المايك لاجهزة نوكيا الحديتة

## GSM-AYA

اخواني الكرام اقدم بين ايديكم برنامج يحتوي لحلول مشاكل المايك لاجهزة نوكيا الحديتة    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايمن يحيي فرج

كان الله في عونك كما اعانتنا

----------


## mbahrani

شكرا

----------


## محمود المصرى

تسلم

----------


## asoffi

شكرا يااخي

----------


## Mlak.h2020

شكرا جزيلا

----------

